# Oy's Nature & Wildlife



## -Oy- (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok people - new set.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 25, 2020)

As you can see, this has a nice frame and title. I did quite a few sets of a dozen images like this when we were locked down earlier in the year so they seem to fit as nice sets for here too


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

I love to frame my pictures too.... I must do that again soon...

I couldn't make my mind up whether to put a WoW or a Love Emoticon on your birds


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

Oy. Your photographs are truly world-class!

They are the sort of thing I expect to see in a National Geographic magazine.

You are a master in your field, and I will never grow tired of looking at all that you bring here.

Thank you so much for all!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 26, 2020)

Been out shooting all day so this is a bit late. 

This was the culmination of a lot of patience!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh my word... such a pretty little thing!

Just look at those feet and talons for such a little bird!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 27, 2020)

Today's pic is Foxy on the prowl stalking a Squirrel. Not a chance haha!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 28, 2020)

Quite a rare species here. Only found in two small groups in England, although more common in parts of Scotland.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 29, 2020)

Here a nice little Dragonfly. The UK's smallest true dragonfly.

I think I'll give these sets of photos a rest for a while as I feel like I'm monopolising this forum section.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't think you're monopolizing at all! I love looking at your artwork! One reason you may not be getting "Like's", from me anyway & maybe others too is that no matter how I set things here, I'm not reliably getting email notifications for watched threads, sigh.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I don't think you're monopolizing at all! I love looking at your artwork! One reason you may not be getting "Like's", from me anyway & maybe others too is that no matter how I set things here, I'm not reliably getting email notifications for watched threads, sigh.


I have email notifications, off, and strictly work from New Post and What's New, and while there are often 2-3 pages on new content to go through, it doesn't take long for me to work my through.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Here a nice little Dragonfly. The UK's smallest true dragonfly.
> 
> I think I'll give these sets of photos a rest for a while as I feel like I'm monopolising this forum section.


Isn't nature extraordinary!

Look at the colours, look at the wings!

Absolutely fascinating!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2020)

Please keep posting your photos, Oy .. and everyone else!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Ok people - new set.


I love your photography Oy, especially the nature and wildlife.  Thank you for sharing your work with us, very enjoyable!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have email notifications, off, and strictly work from New Post and What's New, and while there are often 2-3 pages on new content to go through, it doesn't take long for me to work my through.


While I'm not getting most email notif's. even tho I've got them set to On, I've figured out to do it as you say, from New Posts & What's New; you're right, it does go pretty fast.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

officerripley said:


> While I'm not getting most email notif's. even tho I've got them set to On, I've figured out to do it as you say, from New Posts & What's New; you're right, it does go pretty fast.


At least working with New Posts and What's New format, you'll be sure not to miss anything, Office.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> At least working with New Posts and What's New format, you'll be sure not to miss anything, Office.


I know; it works really well; this sure is a well-designed site.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I know; it works really well; this sure is a well-designed site.


I agree, and so many great people!


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 2, 2020)

One of my favourite birds - and always a challenge to photograph!


----------

